# Rammstein - Deutschland. Video. Polemiche ebrei.



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)

I Rammstein tornano sulla scena musicale con la nuova canzone Deutschland e con un videoclip della durata di 10 minuti che ripercorre la storia della Germania ma che ha sollevato numerose polemiche in particolare tra gli ebrei. 

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2019)




----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2019)

Grandissimi i Ramm, uno delle band al mondo che mi sono piaciute di più ( e ne avrò viste un milione :muhahah) . 

Per il video, va beh se i media non capiscono la loro arte è un problema loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


>



I piccoli Goebbels crescono..


----------



## Gekyn (30 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grandissimi i Ramm, uno delle band al mondo che mi sono piaciute di più ( e ne avrò viste un milione :muhahah) .
> 
> Per il video, va beh se i media non capiscono la loro arte è un problema loro.


Il video di pussy era tanta roba


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I piccoli Goebbels crescono..



Ma dai, è la loro “arte” sono 20 anni che denunciano la Germania a loro modo.


----------

